# Zebra Ottos



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.mtfb.com/SouthernApistos/zebraoto5.jpg

Anyone ever seen these guys for sale before?

What's a fair going rate, size compared to a regular otto, do they do the same cleanup job?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Zebra Otto's*

How cool!! Love to have some of those guys!! Where do you get them?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Zebra Otto's*



Tex Gal said:


> How cool!! Love to have some of those guys!! Where do you get them?


http://www.southernapistos.com/

They're listed at the bottom of his price sheet under the Wild Types.

I've bought fish through Mike a lot in the past and he's probably the best shipper and seller I've ever dealt with in almost 15 years of being in the hobby - but unfortunately he doesn't know too much about these otto's.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Zebra Otto's*



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> http://www.southernapistos.com/
> 
> They're listed at the bottom of his price sheet under the Wild Types.
> 
> I've bought fish through Mike a lot in the past and he's probably the best shipper and seller I've ever dealt with in almost 15 years of being in the hobby - but unfortunately he doesn't know too much about these otto's.


I've heard they're similar to regular Otocinclus species in their algae-eating habits. Your best bet would to ask or search around Planet Catfish for more information on them. Their species name is _Otocinclus cocama_.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool addition for a clean up crew if they do just as good of a job as the regular oto's.


----------



## geckogirly (Dec 21, 2007)

Those are very cool. I wonder if they will be available locally any time soon?

-Andrea


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 23, 2008)

geckogirly said:


> Those are very cool. I wonder if they will be available locally any time soon?
> 
> -Andrea


I did some reading on them and they've been around as an undefined species since the 90's. Were defined in 2003. Have been popular since about 2000.

As most of us know oto's have a bad habbit of dying for no apparent reason like flies, so I think that's why they may be a bit more rare.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> As most of us know oto's have a bad habbit of dying for no apparent reason like flies, so I think that's why they may be a bit more rare.


Tell me about it!! I just lost 3 for no reason.  Everyone else is fine.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

They were $10 several years ago, and the more common Otos were $1.50 to $3.00 depending on where you went. 
I am almost positive my Zebra Oto ate black brush algae. He was the ONLY added fish in a tank, and within a week the BBA started to disappear. (Other fish were Rams and Harlequin Rasboras- I KNOW they don't eat BBA)

Beautiful fish, but one of the best established LFS around here will not order them because of losses. He has tried them a few times over the years they have been available, and has scored 100%.... loss. 

Mine lived for a couple of months. If I knew the secret to keeping them alive I would easily pay three times as much as a regular Oto, the Zebras are very pretty.


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

dam they r pretty


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

I would love to get a handful of those. Group Buy!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

i want one too..


----------



## valaser (Sep 21, 2006)

I had never seen or heard of these before yesterday. I went into a local store and they had about 10, hopefully they'll continue to carry them as I'd love to have some when I get my new tank set up. If anyone looking for these happens to be in Western MI, they were at VIPets on Plainfield in Grand Rapids.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

the reason you don't see them resold is they have a high mortality rate during shipment.
so they are expensive not because of rarity, but losses. so if you get these shipped to
you, make sure to order double the quantity you intend to keep. FranksAquarium told
me he loses 66% of his shipment on this fish, so he does not want to stock it anymore.


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

I got three pygmy algae eaters today and almost bought some zebra ottos at my LFS. They were $11 dollars each and their full size is 2 inches.


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

do you think you could mix zebra ottos with SAE's?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm, interesting. I've never seen these before either.


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

You guys sparked my interest. After doing some research I got one. They do group with other ottos although they are slightly bigger. He is an active feeder one of my favorite fish right now.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Are you sure that's a zebra? There are at least 3 species, check out PlanetCatfish...


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

I looked at the pictures on the site the 4th picture and the 2nd to last picture look like mine. My LFS is pretty good about labeling their fish. However I could be wrong.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm also wondering about _otocinclus macrospilus_ but I can't find it on PC? Oh well- it's lovely no matter what!


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

They look similar to the zebra ottos but the ones I can see have almost a solid line going their body length with a dot on their tail.


----------

